# PBGFC Ladies Billfish Tourney



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I know the dates are July 18th thru the 20th, but I was wondering if anyone knew what the entry fees are or any other prudent information. Thanks in advance for any help. By the way, who else might be fishing this one? Hope to see everyonr out there.

Scott


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

go to mbgfc's web site. they have all you need. Good luck in the tourney. We'll see you there.

http://www.mbgfc.org/


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

OK, I found out the entry fee is $300.00 per boat before July 11th and $330.00 per boat after.That is for 2 anglers, each additional angler over 2 is $150.00 by 7/11 or $165.00 after.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

sorry, I misread mobile ladies.

Here's the gouge on pensacola's ladies.

fri 18th captains meeting WCI Lost Key marina

fish sat and sun

$300 before jul11 330 after. (that's 2 anglers)

awards ceremony sun 7pm Lost key marina and yacht club grand lagoon

pick up a tournament book at outcast..they have all the info and forms


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

We might make it if there are no conflicts. Right now debating between ADSFR or if my wife lets me bring my girlfriends.:grouphug


----------

